# where to fish around canton



## spinb (Apr 30, 2011)

if anyone can help i am looking for places to fish around canton ohio from the shore that offers good fishing. i am looking to take ny kids out i am from columbus ohio and have not lived here that long. i would be thankful for any advice on any type fish as i fish for all but would really like to find some good bass fishing but i do fish for all kinds so if anyone could help it would be great


----------



## midnightfishin (Apr 28, 2011)

Try Nimisila, Its just north past the akron/canton airport and has multiple spots you can fish from shore. My buddy brings his kids up there all the time. I mainly go for cats but the bass there is pretty good as well.


----------



## spinb (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks for the advice we tried to get up there toady but something can up we may try tomorrow


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

little turtle pond in Firestone Metropark (akron) can be fun with kids this time of year. 
it's kids only fishing & is stocked with trout. I try to go with my kids a few times every spring. We use powerbait (rainbow color) on a small hook with a split shot or two 12-18 inches from the hook, no bobber. They usualy do well.

I think the canal in canal fulton also gets stocked w/ trout.


----------



## midnightfishin (Apr 28, 2011)

Canal Fulton 4 was scheduled to be stocked today. I was not there but last I heard it was still on.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

For shore fishing try Petros Lake. From Canton take Tusc. west to Perry drive and go left. The lake is a couple miles you can't miss it. If you turn right just at the lake go back to the west side(small parking area with stairs to lake) One spot is by the spring as bass go for the minnows there. Also try by the rocks. The lake as decent catfishing and there is a kid's derby there on the 14th of May.

If you go right on Perry off of Tusc. Sippo lake is about .5 miles to the left. Fishing is ok here for catfish. For bass you really need a boat and they rent them. Go left from the ramp and past the little island of lillies. Set yourself in the curve of lillies. The water is about 8 ft so sortof deep near cover for decent bass. There is a kid's derby at this lake on 4 June.

Canal Fulton lock 4 shoul be good for a couple of weeks they just stocked trout. Othere than that not a great spot.

Nimisilla is ok for shore. Try at the corner of Christman rd and Comet rd. Usually a good crappie spot. Not the best area for kids under say 8.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

There are also ponds in Stadium & Monument parks near downtown Canton... not sure on what kind of fish they contain tho as its been years since I've been there.

There's also Resevoir park in Massillon that has some catfish and carp... 

Your best bet, or my recomendation at least would be Sippo located on Tyner ave. Off of Perry Dr. Which is off of W. Tusc just west of canton. There's shore access with benches and picnic tables, a large "T dock" to one end and a smaller dock on the opposite end. In the summer there's lots of bluegills off the dock for the kids and can be good for catfish from dock and shore in evening/night.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

